
macOS Big Sur Brings Back Startup Chime - feross
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/06/23/macos-big-sur-brings-back-startup-chime/
======
allears
When the feature people discuss about a new OS release is whether or not it
makes a noise at startup, methinks we've veered off on a very strange
timeline. Of course that's not the only clue...

